# Frank's birthday sale



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank is having another birthday sale similar to last year. This one is on Sunday and is half off of your order. I found out via a Moebius email so I don't know how it works if you aren't on their email list of in Club Moebius.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for info.

Since the sale is Sunday what's the procedure? Do you order from the web site?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> Since the sale is Sunday what's the procedure? Do you order from the web site?


Here's what was in the email:

Moebius Models
Founder's Day Sale!
50% OFF!!! 
This Sunday Only!

Hey Everyone, 

To celebrate our founder's birthday, we are having a 50% off sale this Sunday only! 

This is what you have been waiting for! 

50% off sale for one day only!

Use coupon code F53 to receive 50% off of your order at www.clubmoebius.com 


Also for this SUNDAY ONLY, check out these other specials of items that have never gone on sale before! 
Gigantic Glow Frankenstein Reg. Price $109.99, NOW $25.00 with any purchase! 
Limit one per customer, no coupon code required. 

Jupiter 2 Light Kit, Reg Price $169.99, NOW $135.99! 
No coupon code required. 

SDCC 2014 Catwoman Exclusive, NOW $40! 
No coupon code required. 

BSG 4 Pack Finished Kits including Galactica, Cylon Raider and Vipers, Reg. Price $224.99, 
NOW $134.99! No coupon code required. 

2013 Comic-Con Exclusives will be on sale for 50% off as well, just use the sale code, F53. 


Sale starts at 12:01am on August 24th, 2014 and ends at 11:59pm on August 24th, 2014. 

Very important, read sale disclaimer below. 

Valid for instock merchandise only. If stock status says "backorder", discount will not apply. If a backordered sale item is ordered, it will be removed before we process the order. If the system will not allow you to add an item to the cart, it is sold out. All availability is first come, first served, no inventory guarantees. Not valid for pre-order merchandise, club memberships, certain exclusives, light kits, test shots or sale items. Not valid for wholesale or distributor purchases. Subject to availability, no substitutions. Free shipping not available, shipping will be charged at calculated cost in the domestic USA. Hawaii, Alaska and Puerto Rico will require additional shipping costs. If the computer over charges you for shipping, we will refund as soon as the order is processed. If you have any problems with the sale, adding items to your cart, coupon codes, etc, just email us and we will do our best to help you, do not worry, you will not miss out! If you are an international customer who would like to make a purchase, please email us at [email protected]. If paying by check, money order or PayPal, it must be received by August 31st, 2014.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Last year we got 52% off.

I was hoping for 53% this year. :/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Great, just great, here I've spent all my 'play' money for the month!! 

Grrrrr....

Carl-


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I have the day marked on my calender and I plan for the sale. I will greet him on his birthday on Facebook, and I may send him a card also. I think its very nice of him to offer this sale.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My problem is I have every one of the current kits from Moebius that are in the genre I like which is about 90% of his kits. I am down in Florida and his home base is only about 80 miles from me so he attends the local shows and brings the damaged box kits for sale at about half price. I picked up 4 kits from him in early May down in Melbourne so I am fairly well caught up until the Batman series comes out. If I am lucky he will be doing this at Modelpalooza in Orlando later next month and I will pick that one up there. I did pick up 2 or 3 during the sale last year though.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I now remember why I didn't order anything last year.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Uh, I checked the sale prices vs what I could get the kits I wanted on eBay (plus individual shipping) and I could save $3.00 buying on eBay because the cheapest shipping to me from Moebius was $32.00. So I couldn't save anything. 

Unless of course there was going to be an overcharge and a partial shipping refund. But, no way to know (until after you've purchased them). Unless I've missed something.

Carl-


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Uh, I checked the sale prices vs what I could get the kits I wanted on eBay (plus individual shipping) and I could save $3.00 buying on eBay because the cheapest shipping to me from Moebius was $32.00. So I couldn't save anything.
> 
> Unless of course there was going to be an overcharge and a partial shipping refund. But, no way to know (until after you've purchased them). Unless I've missed something.
> 
> Carl-


Hey Hal, I just did the same thing. I worked up an order for the two Munsters figures and two Kogars and the cheapest shipping was $37!!! I didn't look around yet but that just blew over half of my savings and I am fairly certain I can get these items cheaper elsewhere with that kind of shipping fee. In fact Frank will likely be at Modelpalooza in Orlando next month and he always brings lots of damaged box kits for very good prices. Then there is no shipping fee and no state sales tax so I am just going to wait. I know from shipping lots of eBay items over the last 6 months that I could ship the four kits I wanted with USPS for about $10 or so.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe Big Frankie is bigger and heavier than Herman.

Herman was almost twice as much to ship.

Cheapest shipping for 5 items was almost $54! That's about $11 each.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I just bought another TV series small seaview thanks to the sale...Couldn't pass it up..before Frank had another recent run made, they were getting pricey..now I got three..

Z*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *I just bought another TV series small seaview thanks to the sale...Couldn't pass it up..before Frank had another recent run made, they were getting pricey..now I got three..
> 
> Z*


*Yes, single kits are well worth getting*. They just charge you full shipping on ever kit you get, no brake on shipping is hard to save anything that way.

Carl-


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

rkoenn said:


> Hey Hal, I just did the same thing. I worked up an order for the two Munsters figures and two Kogars and the cheapest shipping was $37!!! I didn't look around yet but that just blew over half of my savings and I am fairly certain I can get these items cheaper elsewhere with that kind of shipping fee. In fact Frank will likely be at Modelpalooza in Orlando next month and he always brings lots of damaged box kits for very good prices. Then there is no shipping fee and no state sales tax so I am just going to wait. I know from shipping lots of eBay items over the last 6 months that I could ship the four kits I wanted with USPS for about $10 or so.


It appears 'Moebius Hobby' has 3 tables reserved for Modelpalooza

http://www.ipmsorlando.com/vendor-information.html

I will try and make it, as I have relocated to Orlando.

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> *Yes, single kits are well worth getting*. They just charge you full shipping on ever kit you get, no brake on shipping is hard to save anything that way.
> Carl-


I ordered some stuff last year and the shipping cost that automatically is generated is not always correct. It cost maybe half of what the order system said it was (pretty sure did not pay the $45.00 shipping it said in the email order invoice back then). They were able to pack most of my order then into one box. If you read the disclaimer it indicated something about the shipping costs possibly overcalculating.

UPDATE: I got my shipping invoice for my current order the shipping cost was $20.00. When I placed the order it said the shipping cost was $71.00. I got alot of large items (7 larger kits to include two Classic Galacticas plus a bunch of smaller items)so $20 for shipping alot of larger kits is not too shabby.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well guys, I complained about the shipping prices and decided not to order being I could have saved $3.00 elsewhere. After thinking about it, I said what the heck, I was going to get the kits anyway, and decided to order and hope the shipping refund would be substantial.

It was! Got $14.65 refund, which now makes the total for what I bought a very good buy.

Got an email that was a bit confusing though, from *Doll and Hobby Shoppe *was a refund. So I called the # shown and it was Moebius.* Doll and Hobby *is the parent company. So those of you that didn't know, if you see this, that's what it is.

Hope you all got some good deals. The only one I didn't get was Dracula with Victim (drat, the only one I didn't have a duplicate of).

Carl-


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Frank used to own a business called Frank's Doll & and Hobby Shoppe. His mother Joanne (whom I simply adore) has/had one of the largest Barbie doll collections in the US!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

I passed on the sale. About a day or so earlier I scored this lot for $120.00 plus shipping on Ebay, and it wiped out my sale funds. Check it out. All new and still sealed.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

fhdavid52 said:


> I passed on the sale. About a day or so earlier I scored this lot for $120.00 plus shipping on Ebay, and it wiped out my sale funds. Check it out. All new and still sealed.



*Boy, I'm glad I got those chariots when they came out originally, and I have about three Pl seaviews,3 flying subs, including the aurora 1968 MIB issue, and 5 spindrifts. not counting the 2 builtups...:freak:i gotta be sick..lol...*


----------

